# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  اگه میخواهید مسیر نصب ویندوز خو را بدانید وارد شوید

## majjjj

مشخصات پوشه نصب ویندوز          http://www.badongo.com/file/3013628
رو از اینجا دانلود کنید 
البته از بالای صفحه پرچه انگلیس را انتخابکنید

----------


## mehran8

از کجا معلوم توی این صفحه یک کد مخرب قرار نگرفته باشه ؟

اصلاً این موضوع چه ربطی به برنامه نویسی داره - نه اصلاً چه ربطی به VB داره ؟

----------


## __siavash__

حالا من که اعتماد کردم اما نمیدونم پرچم انگلیس چه جوری ؟!؟!

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> مشخصات پوشه نصب ویندوز http://www.badongo.com/file/3013628
> رو از اینجا دانلود کنید 
> البته از بالای صفحه پرچه انگلیس را انتخابکنید


منظورت چیه؟
اگر می خواهی چیزی به دوستان یاد بدهی نوشتن چند خط کوتاه (5 یا 6 خط)کار چندان سختی نیست؟

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

مسیر پوشه نصب ویندوز به کرات بحث شده و یک کد خط است چیز خاصی نداره که اینهمه دوستمون شلوغش کردن
حال واقعا منظور اینکه از این لینک به اون لینک پریدن چیه نمیدوم.

----------


## majjjj

> از کجا معلوم توی این صفحه یک کد مخرب قرار نگرفته باشه ؟
> 
> اصلاً این موضوع چه ربطی به برنامه نویسی داره - نه اصلاً چه ربطی به VB داره ؟


از کجا متوجه شدید که ربطی به بیسیک نداره ؟؟؟ :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## majjjj

> با سلام
> 
> منظورت چیه؟
> اگر می خواهی چیزی به دوستان یاد بدهی نوشتن چند خط کوتاه (5 یا 6 خط)کار چندان سختی نیست؟


ببخشید نمیدونستم فقط کاربران دایمی حق گذاشتن فایل رو دارن درضمن اشکال این کار چیه

----------


## majjjj

> حالا من که اعتماد کردم اما نمیدونم پرچم انگلیس چه جوری ؟!؟!


از اون بالا سمت راست صفحه اگه نگاه کنید 
پرچم اول از سمت چپ پرچم کشور انگلیس است 
انتخاب اون هم بخاطر اینکه این سایت بصورت پیش فرض انگلیسی نیست

----------


## majjjj

> مسیر پوشه نصب ویندوز به کرات بحث شده و یک کد خط است چیز خاصی نداره که اینهمه دوستمون شلوغش کردن
> حال واقعا منظور اینکه از این لینک به اون لینک پریدن چیه نمیدوم.


اول ببین بعد بنویس 
من نمیدونم شما حرفهایها که بلدید واسه چی وارد اینجا شدید

----------


## majjjj

> از کجا معلوم توی این صفحه یک کد مخرب قرار نگرفته باشه ؟
> 
> اصلاً این موضوع چه ربطی به برنامه نویسی داره - نه اصلاً چه ربطی به VB داره ؟


در ضمن اگه سایت رو میدیدید متوجه میشدید که 5 نفر اونو دانلود کردن و هیچ کس نظر شما را تایید نکرده است 

حالا شما بگید هرکس چیزی برای استفاده دیگران گذاشت ایا این یک فایل مخربه :متفکر:   :متفکر:

----------


## MMR_1344

majjj از برنامه ای که گذاشتی ممنون

----------


## __siavash__

> مشخصات پوشه نصب ویندوز http://www.badongo.com/file/3013628
> رو از اینجا دانلود کنید 
> البته از بالای صفحه پرچه انگلیس را انتخابکنید


برنامه رو دیدم خوب بود !
ایجا جا هم میتونی آپلود کنی!
از اون پایین حالت پیشرفته رو انتخاب کن بعد مدیریت ضمیمه !

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> اول ببین بعد بنویس 
> من نمیدونم شما حرفهایها که بلدید واسه چی وارد اینجا شدید


سلام 
اول جلو اسم کسی ننوشته که حرفه ای یه  یا تازه کار 
دوما من چیز خاصی نگفتم بجای اینکه تاپیک اینهمه شلوغ بشه کد را همینجا مینوشتی یا برنامه را آپلود میکردی 
سوما میدانم برای نوشتن این برنامه تلاش کردی که در جای خودش قابل تقدیره اما همین مطلب بارها توسط  دوستان پرسیده شده و جواب هم داده شده و بعضی از دوستان با استفاده از دستور Enviroment در یک خط نوشتند . 
به هر حال هدف من تحقیر یا ناراحت کردن کسی نیست اگه برداشتت این بوده معذرت

----------


## majjjj

> majjj از برنامه ای که گذاشتی ممنون


قابل شما رو نداره

----------


## majjjj

> برنامه رو دیدم خوب بود !
> ایجا جا هم میتونی آپلود کنی!
> از اون پایین حالت پیشرفته رو انتخاب کن بعد مدیریت ضمیمه !


اگه خواستید بگید چند تا ocx مورد نظر شما البته با کد رجیستر قرار بدم

----------


## __siavash__

> اگه خواستید بگید چند تا ocx مورد نظر شما البته با کد رجیستر قرار بدم


OCX مورد نظر من ؟?؟?
اگه بذاری ممنون میشیم !

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> ببخشید نمیدونستم فقط کاربران دایمی حق گذاشتن فایل رو دارن درضمن اشکال این کار چیه


دوست عزیز ما در اینجا کاربر دائم و ... نداریم.همه دوستان آمده اند چیزی یاد بدهند و یاد بگیرند.در سایت یک نگاه کنی منطور بنده را متوجه می شی که برای آموزش کد 99دردصد  دوستان کد را همانجا می نویسند.
حالا شما می خواهید جزو آن یک دسته باشید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بهرحال از هدف خیلی دور شدیم(زدیم جاده خالی)شرمنده دوستان :خجالت:   :خجالت:   :خجالت:   :خجالت:

----------


## h_sadeghynejad

حالا برای رفع هرگونه ابهام
با اجازه از majjjj
windows_directory_information1.rar

----------


## majjjj

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز ما در اینجا کاربر دائم و ... نداریم.همه دوستان آمده اند چیزی یاد بدهند و یاد بگیرند.در سایت یک نگاه کنی منطور بنده را متوجه می شی که برای آموزش کد 99دردصد  دوستان کد را همانجا می نویسند.
> حالا شما می خواهید جزو آن یک دسته باشید 
> بهرحال از هدف خیلی دور شدیم(زدیم جاده خالی)شرمنده دوستان


اخه کد های نوشته شده در سایت اکثرا موضوعی هستن ولی برنامه ها ارتباط کد ها را با یکدیگر 
نشان میدهند که باعث ارتقا دانش بقیه میشود من خودم همیشه از نگاه کردن به کدهای دیگران 
چیزهای زیادی یاد گرفته ام

----------

